# How to open this file in cameo silhouette



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me . I purchased this image and downloaded into my cameo. I can cut the image apart without problem. When I go to cut the rhinestone part is asks for cut lines. Not sure what to do now with it. Also not sure if I can cut the other part out without changing anything there either. I know there is a video right on the website, but they use corel and I use cameo, inkscape, and gimp. Any help at all will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



http://images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/106106/43814461.jpg


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you sent them an email and ask for help?


----------



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello...yes I sent them 2 emails and haven't heard back yet. Ill keep playing with it, im sure its something simple im missing


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Is the file you purchased a jpg, or is it in some vector form?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thought I read somewhere that you have to import the svg file and not the eps. Have you tried to import both files Matt sent you?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The file should have come to you in 2 parts,, 
One for stone 

One for Vinyl 

Choose the one you want to cut first,

and slide the other out of the way,,

I like to press my vinyl first and just do a short press,, then do the stones on top,, for the reg time.


----------



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good morning everyone! I finally figured it out after searching through TRW forums. Thank you so much for all your help. Have a great weekend


----------

